# looking for plants for sale in toronto area



## alieninflux (Nov 15, 2007)

hi guys,

anyone have an plants for sale or trade or give in the toronto area.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

i usually have rotala rotundifolia, bacopa monnieri, hair-grass and ludwigia repens "rubin" every 2-3 weeks when i do my trimmings. but unfortunately, i've got none available right now (just some rotala), cauz a few days ago i sent a friend a few and threw the rest away 
i would love to trade them, but i could give some for free also


----------



## alieninflux (Nov 15, 2007)

are you in the down town area of toronto? i could wait a few weeks no worries. please let me know when you have something and i will be very happy to get some. 

i'm in the process of totally redoing my tank and need some plant help.

thanks


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

i don't live downtown, but i go to UfT, so i could meet you somewhere in the St George campus area. even at the beginning of next week, i could spare 4-5 bacopa stems and twice as many rotala ones.


----------



## alieninflux (Nov 15, 2007)

sounds great.

just let me know when and where (not monday) and i should be able to meet in the afternoon or evening.

thanks

justin
416-418-3482


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

If you want any cheap fast growing plants.. I have about 5-6 15 cm stems of Hygrophila sp., a golf-ball of java moss, some duckweed and salvinia var. every month that I can give to you for free. I migth be able to spare one Giant hygro stem too. They all grow super fast, so just a warning.

I can trade some dwarf-hairgrass or glosso too.

Oh yeah,

Ozi,

I go to UTSC, so there's the UofT connection!
Do you think you can give me some of your spare trimmings too?
I can trade what I mentioned before too.

Thanks,
Dexter


----------



## alieninflux (Nov 15, 2007)

at this point i have nothing to trade as i am just getting the tank back in order with a full reno. if your willing to donate to my new beginning just let me know where to meet you and i can let you know if i can make it.

thanks


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

i realize that its late now, but maybe you'll be online. 
so how about tomorrow, Tuesday (I could meet you at 11am or at 1pm or at 4pm) in front of the Molecular Biology Building(the one with trees growing inside), near College & University???
if that's not good, i could also meet up on Wednesday @ 10 or 12 am, or Thursday between 12 and 2pm.
i could give you ~5 bacopa stems and ~12 rotala ones.

*@ dekstr*
no problemo  but you'll have to wait for 2-3 weeks


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

ozi, sure thing, no problem, kind of busy anyway


----------



## alieninflux (Nov 15, 2007)

ozi said:


> i realize that its late now, but maybe you'll be online.
> so how about tomorrow, Tuesday (I could meet you at 11am or at 1pm or at 4pm) in front of the Molecular Biology Building(the one with trees growing inside), near College & University???
> if that's not good, i could also meet up on Wednesday @ 10 or 12 am, or Thursday between 12 and 2pm.
> i could give you ~5 bacopa stems and ~12 rotala ones.
> ...


please just call me and i can come meet you. i am not far form there.

justin 416-418-3482


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

anyone looking for some free plants?!?
i'm redoing the 'scape of my nano shrimp tank, so i have about 15-20 rotala rotundifolia and 3-5 bacopa monnieri stemps.
offer available for only a few days...if no one's interested, i'll have to savagely butcher and murder those plants


----------



## alieninflux (Nov 15, 2007)

ozi said:


> anyone looking for some free plants?!?
> i'm redoing the 'scape of my nano shrimp tank, so i have about 15-20 rotala rotundifolia and 3-5 bacopa monnieri stemps.
> offer available for only a few days...if no one's interested, i'll have to savagely butcher and murder those plants


I THINK I AM ALL GOOD FOR NOW THANKS. GO GOT A FEW FROM THE STORE AND A FRIEND IS GIVING ME A BUNCH TOMORROW.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

no one's interested??
the offer is available until this weekend


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd be interested! Need to fill out the new 55g.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

ozi said:


> no one's interested??
> the offer is available until this weekend


Here!! 
I am just setting up my 10 gallon for the first time and I really want some live plant in it!!

Where can I meet you tho? (I work in Markham, live in Richmond Hill, and will go to downtown this weekend)
________
bho hash oil


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry clock906, dekstr was faster and i already promised the plants to him. i could offer you 5 rotala rotundifolia stems and 2 bacopa monnieri ones...i know it's close to nothing, but that's all i can do. anyways they're stem plants, so as soon as they reach the surface, you cut them 1/3 from the base and replant the tips...in no time you'll have a nice bunch on them. and they grow pretty damn fst if you have proper plant growing conditions.
the weekend would be good, to meet somewhere downtown, preferably Saturday.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

ozi said:


> sorry clock906, dekstr was faster and i already promised the plants to him. i could offer you 5 rotala rotundifolia stems and 2 bacopa monnieri ones...i know it's close to nothing, but that's all i can do. anyways they're stem plants, so as soon as they reach the surface, you cut them 1/3 from the base and replant the tips...in no time you'll have a nice bunch on them. and they grow pretty damn fst if you have proper plant growing conditions.
> the weekend would be good, to meet somewhere downtown, preferably Saturday.


I think that's good enough, tank is only 10G and I only want to try and see how easy it is to keep plants in an aquarium. As long as they don't die easily I am happy.

Where about (area) can I pick them up tho?
________
BMW Rennsport


----------



## ihaveanicepr (Dec 17, 2007)

*Looking for Plants*

I live at Bayview and Steeles and I am looking to buy some plants and possibly some livestock. I really need to get some plants and would love to buy someones clippings/castoffs. Let me know
Thx so much in advance


----------



## Michael6 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think this is a good thread for trading, sharing, donating.
I have a newly setup 20G for plants, including corkscrew (V. americana), amazon sword (E. osiris and bleheri), ambulia (either L. aquatica or L. sessiliflora) and H. callitrichoides. All grow well except the last one due to shades created by amazon swords' big leaves. I'm expecting trimming and cutting or even daughter plants in a month or so. Let me know if any of you're interested in the next couple of weeks. I'm also a UT student so I travel to St. George campus regularly. 

For people haven't had experience with live plants but wanna experiment on them, lighting is very important to keep them healthy and alive. I would recommend preparing at least 1.5-2 watts/G for the species above in a 16'' deep tank. 

P.S: I have some Java ferns in my 75G that don't require bright light, but they don't look very healthy recently due to a BG algea outbreak.


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

i'd give you some of my clippings but I'm currently battling an ich outbreak . If you have a place to quarantine the plants then contact me. I have giant ferns, crypt apongo, hygro sp. java ferns, christmass moss, anubias nana and barteri which are flowering at the moment  check my gallery for pics


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Would you guys like me to sticky the thread and change the title to a plant trading thread?

I think this might be a good thing for GTAA as it will make our forum stick out as one of the only forums in GTA that has a dedicated plant trading place


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

might be an idea... but would move it to the plant section


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2999

Done.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

any other extra cuttings??? ^_^ id love to get some to help fill out my tank : )


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Go to the thread that is in the link above


----------

